# Decoy Plans



## EPB (Nov 8, 2005)

I am trying to find plans to make Canada goose silhouette decoys.
If anyone has any advice, plans or links I would appreciate some help.
Never waterfowl hunted before but would like to start and see how it goes, have a boat and kayak that I could use and live near Erie in NE Ohio. Thanks


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have 11 plasic board silo's i could sell for $20.00 the 12 silo had his head cut off. pickup in cleveland.


----------

